# Power Query - Have to hit refresh two or three times for data to update correctly



## lager1001 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey all,

I have to click refresh a minimum of twice to get my data tables to update correctly. Is there something I am missing in terms of how the queries are being executed? Is there a checkbox somewhere that I need to check or uncheck? Generally speaking, after the first refresh the data remains the same as it was. Upon second refresh it either completely updates, or partially updates. By third refresh, if necessary, everything is updated. I just can't determine why this happens. Given the logic behind it all, shouldn't it update on the very first refresh?

Thank you.


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 14, 2020)

You cannot control the order in which the queries are refreshed. If you have  multiple queries, and one query must be refreshed first then chances are it will not happen in the correct order. Therefore it’s only after multiple refreshes and you get the correct results. If you are using powerbi.com, you can move some or all queries to dataflows. There you will have more control.








						Moving Queries from Power BI Desktop to Dataflows
					

A few weeks ago I wrote an article introducing dataflows in Power BI and discussed why you should care about them.  There are a few questions that have been spinning around in my head since then, significantly: What implication is there to the Power BI Golden Dataset as a result of [...]Read More »




					exceleratorbi.com.au


----------

